# OCR Comp 2 bottle cage



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I just bought a large OCR Comp 2, and have now discovered that the seat tube "braze on" for the cage is too low. I can mount it, but the bottle hits the down tube. Anyone else have this issue? Anyone find a solution? Are there any cages that hold the bottle up higher? Any advice? (Wow... that's a lot of questions.) Thanks much.


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I have a TCR frame and I used to just put a piece of tape on the frame where the bottle hits, but I started using CatEye bottle cages and those hold the bottle away from the frame.






pdainsworth said:


> I just bought a large OCR Comp 2, and have now discovered that the seat tube "braze on" for the cage is too low. I can mount it, but the bottle hits the down tube. Anyone else have this issue? Anyone find a solution? Are there any cages that hold the bottle up higher? Any advice? (Wow... that's a lot of questions.) Thanks much.


----------



## End_User (Aug 1, 2004)

Can you tell us how you like the OCR Comp 2? Did you have to wait long to get it?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

*a bit too early to tell...*



End_User said:


> Can you tell us how you like the OCR Comp 2? Did you have to wait long to get it?


I have had the bike for about a month now and have ridden about 10 times for 300 miles. So far, I have had difficulty finding a comfortable set up. My previous bike had a more traditional racing geometry, without the tall head tube. I have dropped the stem as far as possible and have flipped to get it as low as possible, but it still feels a bit odd. I espect I will get used to it, though. 

The bike, fit questions excepted, is stellar. It is ridiculously comfy over the bumps and climbs like a scalded goat (ie, quickly). It is rigid at the bb without being at all harsh. It really is a well thought out and built frame. I have changed the wheels out to the Neuvation M28 Aero set, as the stock Shimano wheels felt flexy and heavy. The Neuvations offer a great value. I also changed the stem to an FSA OS115. Other than that, the bike is stock.

So far as the wait goes, no I didn't have to wait at all. I was looking for a large TCR2 Comp, found one OCR2 Comp and decided to buy it after a ride. We'll see if it was the right decision, or if I should have gone for the racier TCR2.


----------

